# QE2 Engine sound recordings



## Grendel (Oct 13, 2008)

Does anyone know where I would find sound recordings of the engines of the QE2?
I have a friend whos father was a carpenter on the ship, and who said the best sleep he ever had was when lulled to sleep by the sound of the engines of this ship, he now has sleep problems, and my friend is trying to get hold of some recordings of the engines as an unusual present to him and hopefully to try and help him sleep.
I hope you can help.
many apologies if I have put this request in the wrong section as I am new here and this section seemed the most appropriate to the question I was asking.
Many thanks in anticipation
Grendel


----------



## Jeff Taylor (Oct 13, 2006)

Was he on the ship pre or post it's conversion from steam turbines to diesel gen sets? That occurred in the mid 1980's, and turbines sound very different from diesels!


----------



## Grendel (Oct 13, 2008)

He was on the ship in the 70's definately the turbines, the diesels were installed in 1987 i believe.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I sailed with a Chief Engineer who was a steam railway enthusiast. He had tapes of locomotives chuffing around, going through tunnels, blowing whistles etc. - guaranteed to clear the bar of everyone except brown nosing engineers. Sure lulled me to sleep, boring old git.

John T.


----------

